# Whip-hose ?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

What's the purpose for whip hose anyway? It keep getting stuck around my ladder and caused me to over spray. It's really annoying and I'm thinking about remove it. Also its heavy.

Also if I'm not careful it'll bang up against door jams and mess up my ever beautiful paint job.:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like you may want to practice with it a little.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Skip the Whip and buy a good swivel...not the one that comes on the gun...a good one


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Skip the Whip and buy a good swivel...not the one that comes on the gun...a good one


Who make a good swivel? The last two Graco brand swivels I bought from SW lasted for 3-4 spray jobs.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Depends on what your spraying. More flexabilty. Whips help out in tight spots like cabinets, etc.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> Who make a good swivel? The last two Graco brand swivels I bought from SW lasted for 3-4 spray jobs.


Thats weird, those are the ones I get and havent had a problem. 

You run one on the gun and one connecting 2 lines?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Thats weird, those are the ones I get and havent had a problem.
> 
> You run one on the gun and one connecting 2 lines?


I run one at the gun only. They keep locking up. I make sure every thing is thoroughly cleaned after each use and I drain hoses so there is fluid in them and I disconnected the gun and keep it in a tool bag between uses. Never had a problem with them until the last couple of years and now it seems like I am buying them all the time.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

They are intended to relieve operator fatigue so you can have more control of your spray pattern. If the hose connection is getting hung up in your ladder wrap it tight with duct tape. Being aware of your hose in relation to your work is something that takes practice. Binks, Graco, or Wagner take your pick.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> I run one at the gun only. They keep locking up. I make sure every thing is thoroughly cleaned after each use and I drain hoses so there is fluid in them and I disconnected the gun and keep it in a tool bag between uses. Never had a problem with them until the last couple of years and now it seems like I am buying them all the time.



Shoot, I keep them all in-line. Maybe our being to anal in disassembly? I keep the hose and gun loaded with mineral spirits....


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shoot, I keep them all in-line. Maybe our being to anal in disassembly? I keep the hose and gun loaded with mineral spirits....


I think I will that a try. Won't cost any more money if it doesn't work!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> I run one at the gun only. They keep locking up. I make sure every thing is thoroughly cleaned after each use and I drain hoses so there is fluid in them and I disconnected the gun and keep it in a tool bag between uses. Never had a problem with them until the last couple of years and now it seems like I am buying them all the time.


I kept mine wet this way paint film wont dry up. Some people use Pump-Saver but I found Latex Remover at Home Depot is better and only $6/gal. and you only use about 1/2 cup each time. If you really want to store it for long time then I'd use transmission fluid. I also rigged up PVC fitting to connect garden hose directly to the pump for cleaning. This way I don't need to run the machine at high speed while cleaning. It really save the pump life. I paint over 50 houses per year and I only have to rebuild my 695 every 4-5yr. This is a crazy money making machine.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Double or triple swivel is a good idea will try that. Thanks


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

robladd said:


> They are intended to relieve operator fatigue so you can have more control of your spray pattern. If the hose connection is getting hung up in your ladder wrap it tight with duct tape. Being aware of your hose in relation to your work is something that takes practice. Binks, Graco, or Wagner take your pick.


Not sure it relieve but I know it worn me out faster if using one hand. Not to mention it hit may knee-cap few times already.


----------

